# Player seeking group - online



## wysiwyg (Mar 25, 2004)

I wish join a group playing FR or Greyhawk online. 
If anyone's interested let me know,
Nir.


----------



## Chingerspy (Mar 25, 2004)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I wish join a group playing FR or Greyhawk online.
> If anyone's interested let me know,
> Nir.




Dude, I am getting ready to start a FR game over at my forums on gamingden.com the trouble is I have 5 players already and I am not sure how the game would run with 6, or how the other players would feel about having another player involved. Get over to http://www.gamingden.com/forum/toast.asp?sub=show&action=posts&fid=22&tid=148 and stick up a post to see how the others feel. I'll put a post up to say you may be interested in joining too.


----------



## keldore (Mar 26, 2004)

I am about to start a Play by email game next week if you are interested.

It is a D&D 3rd editon game for 6th level characters.

If you are interested email Chris at rot@paladinranger.com


----------



## Historian227 (Mar 26, 2004)

If you are looking for a chat game there is a Forgotten Realms game at 

http://d20.digitaldreaming.org/

The setting is Silverymoon in the Silver Marches. Play style is a mix of free form and DM led aventures. Forums are used to keep in touch, organize scenes and set up "flavor" for characters, but it isn't a forum game.

If you have any questions, feel free to email me.


----------

